# Google Art Project



## nikosl (Feb 12, 2011)

Δεν το είχα πάρει είδηση - ενημερώθηκα σήμερα από ΤΑ ΝΕΑ.
Το Google Art Project προσφέρει εικονική περιήγηση σε μεγάλα μουσεία και πινακοθήκες. Δείτε τα αριστουργήματα σε πολύ καλή ανάλυση.


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2011)

Χαμπάρι δεν είχα πάρει. Πολύ ωραία, τους προλάβαμε στην αρχή. Στο Ερμιτάζ ούτε 20 δεν έχουν ακόμα. 

Κάτι τέτοια κάνουν συντηρητικές τις προβλέψεις της Cisco:
Global IP traffic will increase by a factor of five from 2008 to 2013, approaching 56 exabytes per month in 2013, compared to approximately 9 exabytes per month in 2008.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_traffic

Με τα γκουγκλοβιβλία μπήκαν στην αγορά των ηλεβιβλίων. Τώρα θα αρχίσουν να πουλάνε και αφίσες, άραγε;


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2011)

Πολύ ωραίο, nikosl! :) 
Ούτε κι εγώ το είχα πάρει είδηση. 
Πάω Άμστερνταμ το απόγευμα, να ξαναδώ το μουσείο του Βαν Γκογκ Φαν Χοχ Βίνσεντ που με είχε ενθουσιάσει!
Ευκαιρία για βόλτες με τα παιδιά σε μερικά μουσεία και πινακοθήκες (απ' αυτά που έχω επισκεφτεί πρώτα, μην πιαστώ αδιάβαστος, γιατί εδώ που κατοικώ έχουμε μόνο δυο, και τα δυο μικρά, φτωχά, κακοσυντηρημένα, όπως είναι ο κανόνας σχεδόν παντού στην ελληνική επαρχία. 

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα είναι η δυνατότητα να δημιουργήσεις μια εικονική περιήγηση, επιλέγοντας τα έργα που προτιμάς και προσθέτοντάς τα με το 'Create an Artwork Collection' κάτω δεξιά. Το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι να έχεις λογαριασμό Google και να συνδεθείς με αυτά τα στοιχεία. Στη συνέχεια, μπορείς να στείλεις την περιήγηση σε όποιον θέλεις. 

Με την ευκαιρία, μια πολύ καλή πύλη για εικονικά μουσεία είναι αυτή εδώ: Museum of Online Museums.

Μ' αυτά και μ' εκείνα, θ' αρχίσω να πιστεύω κι εγώ στη θεά Γκούγκλα:
Αἰτεῖτε καὶ δοθήσεται ὑμῖν· ζητεῖτε καὶ εὑρήσετε, κρούετε (μουσείων θύρας) καὶ ἀνοιγήσεται ὑμῖν·


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 19, 2012)

Από σημερινό άρθρο στο Βήμα, με τον στενόχωρο τίτλο _Την περίφραξη του Εθνικού Αρχαιολογικού Μουσείου ζητεί ο νέος διευθυντής του_ έμαθα και κάτι ευχάριστο:

[...]
Πέραν αυτών οι μικρές ειδήσεις του Εθνικού Αρχαιολογικού Μουσείου, που έδωσε ο αναπληρωτής διευθυντής είναι, ότι στην πλατφόρμα του Google Art Project θα περιληφθεί και το ΕΑΜ. 

Πρόκειται για ένα πρόγραμμα που παρέχει τη δυνατότητα ψηφιακής περιήγησης σε μουσεία και στο οποίο έχουν ενταχθεί ως σήμερα το Μουσείο Ακρόπολης, το Μουσείο Μπενάκη, το Μουσείο Κυκλαδικής Τέχνης και από τέλη Οκτωβρίου το Νομισματικό Μουσείο, που ξεκίνησε με 56 αντικείμενα τα οποία σύντομα φθάνουν στα 210. 
[...]


----------

